# Teaching a dog to potty on command



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

This question was asked in another thread - thought I'd move it to it's own for easier reference.

Teaching a dog to go (urinate or deficate) on command is the ultimate behavior to backward-chain. You start by rewarding the behavior when it happens, then you give the behavior a name and ultimately you can ask for the behavior on command.

So, the first step is to take your dog outside and hang around with them until they go. 

Oops, back up a step. You need to decide if you want to use just a basic command to cover both actions or be specific. Go Potty can mean pee or poop or both.

And you can use whatever command you like. I've heard Let's Get Busy, Go Potty, Do Your Business and so on. For my boy Riggs I use "Go Pee on a Tree!".









So, back to the first step - mark the behavior. Go outside and hang out with your dog until they start going. I'm going to use the peeing behavior - this works for either one.

As soon as the dog starts to pee I use a calm, quiet voice and say "Go Potty, Riggs". I keep repeating this as he is peeing. As soon as he finishes peeing I make a HUGE fuss ... "GOOD GO POTTY!! GOOD BOY!! GOOD GO POTTY, RIGGS!!!" with lots of praise and/or treats.

It usually doesn't take long for a dog to understand what you are praising them for.

Now I take Riggs outside and start saying "Go Potty" is a normal tone of voice. I may have to follow him around for a bit, repeating my command until he starts to pee. Then I do the calm praise - Good Go Potty" and then the huge fuss "GOOD GO POTTY!!!" when he is finished.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats what I did!
I basically say lets go potty and he does


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Yep, I do the same with Molly and have done it ever since she was a pup. Her pee command is "go potty" and her poop command is "go poop". She knows exactly what I mean when I say it. I still make a fuss over it when she does it







I love that she potties on command


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I did the same thing as Lauri, too, but I had Lola on a leash since my yard is not fenced in.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I did it a "wee" bit different with Grimm!









When Grimm was the size of a loaf of bread with legs, just 9 weeks old, I'd wait for him to wake from a nap. I'd take him outside immediately upon waking-- on lead. I'd stand in ONE spot-- and NOT MOVE one inch. This allowed Grimm to sniff around, but he would soon exhaust all the intriguing scents in that area-- and get down to business sooner.

The SECOND he folded himself into pee or poop position, I'd say clearly: "Do business!" As he finished, he got soothing (never exciting) praise.. so he would never be distracted from the lesson.

Each time, "Do business!" was paired with his letting loose.







In his mind, even now at age 22 months, and even if he has just gone potty-- if I say "Do business!" he has to go.







He'll even manage to tinkle out 3 drops if he can.







This is a big help if you have walked the dog 15 mins ago, so he really doesn't need to potty.. but you just learned you are leaving for 6 hours and need the dog to be as "empty" as is possible right before you go.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfI did it a "wee" bit different with Grimm!










you seriously crack me up


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfIn his mind, even now at age 22 months, and even if he has just gone potty-- if I say "Do business!" he has to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My girl Neke would always try to obey me - even if she didn't have to go. When I said Go Potty she would squat ... and then look at me as if to say "Is that good enough?" - even thought NOTHING came out!









She would also try doing a fly-by-squat when she excited and in a hurry to get into the car to go somewhere. Silly girl!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL at Neke!









Bad Tinkle Training Moves 101: Never try rewarding a SMART shepherd with a cookie after peeing, thinking it will help teach them to "go" more quickly. I did this with my senior, Chell, and I was pretty smug about how quickly rewarding with a cookie got him to pee when I asked. Then one day he was walking along in a field by the edge of the woods, sniffed a tree-- and stopped, paused a moment in thought, LOOKED at me, and... waited. 

He wanted a cookie for the IDEA of peeing!!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I used "go potty" with Juli since we brought her home at 8 weeks with house training. She also goes potty in the same general area when we are home so when I take her there she knows that's her potty area. I have heard that some dogs will ONLY go potty in THEIR SPOT if that is where they go all the time on command so change the spot from time to time. I don't differntiate peeing from pooping by command. I'm happy if she does either when she needs too.

Glenn


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

This absolutely works. I tell people all the time.
Its an important tool to use too , especially if you
take your dog for any sort of travel, short or long.

I use "show me poops,show me peeps" LOL iknow but it works.

usually the show me just elicits whatever movements they ahve to make.

My rescue was a pain in the but to house train, but she picked up on the show me a lot quicker, probably because she heard it EVERYTIME she was peeing.


----------

